# Sump pump back up question??



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all,

My brother in law set up my sump pump to work on electric, but if the power goes out im screwed...A ny suggestions what I can do to back it up ( battery) in the house?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would say to hook it up to a small generator but the small ones cost as much as the big medium ones.

Some stores sell a pump that gets connected to a drill and uses garden hose as a pipe. But it'll never keep up. Cordless drill was my thought and charge it in a car with an adapter.

Do you have a generator yet.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently added a second sump pump that is attached to a 12v marine battery.

Wayne Emergency Backup Sump Pump - 3300 GPH, Model# ESP25 | Sump Pumps| Northern Tool + Equipment









AJ


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The drill pump thingy will not keep up - speaking from experience. It was a very long night bailing.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

One more item. I plan to get a couple solar panels at some point, so they could keep the sump battery charged during extended power outages (EMP event), of course the panels and charge controller would be stored in plastic/alum foil/plastic/foil emp proof wrapping.

AJ


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ
How many gallons a day at max do you have to move? As an old builder sump pumps and sewage pumps are always a problem.
NS


----------

